
Single Sign on for Kubernetes: The Dashboard Experience - joelspeed
In the final part of my Kubernetes SSO series, I discuss how to protect the Kubernetes Dashboard with an authentication proxy, completing the journey to a fully SSO K8s infrastructure.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenewstack.io&#x2F;single-sign-on-for-kubernetes-dashboard-experience&#x2F;
======
Sevii
For some reason you are in the ask section instead of the normal links
section.

